# Voltarol



## Gill 07 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm after some advice regarding the voltarol suppository prescribed by my clinic.  I'm due to go for egg collection tom morning.  On the information sheet for this it says do not take the voltarol if you have asthma.  I'm asthmatic, but only on salbutamol and as far as I'm aware have no sensitivity to NSAIDs.  I'm sure I had oral disclofenac before surgery earlier this year.  Please can you help.  
Thanks and best wishes,
Gill


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Only a certain percentage of asthmatics are sensitive to NSAIDS - if you have tried them in the past and have been fine then it should be OK. They are ony contra-indicated in asthma if you have had an attack caused by taking an aspirin or any other NSAID.
If you are still concerned check with your doctor or clinic. If you aren't certain that you are OK with NSAIDS then it is best to avoid it.


----------

